# Home for sale



## jjvon (Aug 4, 2013)

I am planning to move. 

My home is old - rebuilt from the foundation up 20 yrs ago. 3br 2 bath, ... approx 1800 sq ft... originally built 1880s. We are the 2nd name on the title. Have approx. .9 acre in village -- south central Iowa in a county with only 8,000 people. Good county school... school bus pick up. Hospital 8 miles away in largest town in county (2,500 people). Have pictures if you are interested. I have chickens, 2 organic gardens, 4 sheds, garage-workshop, generator, wood stove heats house (also forced air heat and AC) possibly sell with everything ... mostly self sustaining.... Amish and Mennonite in the community. [email protected]


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

jjvon said:


> I am planning to move.
> 
> My home is old - rebuilt from the foundation up 20 yrs ago. 3br 2 bath, ... approx 1800 sq ft... originally built 1880s. We are the 2nd name on the title. Have approx. .9 acre in village -- south central Iowa in a county with only 8,000 people. Good county school... school bus pick up. Hospital 8 miles away in largest town in county (2,500 people). Have pictures if you are interested. I have chickens, 2 organic gardens, 4 sheds, garage-workshop, generator, wood stove heats house (also forced air heat and AC) possibly sell with everything ... mostly self sustaining.... Amish and Mennonite in the community. [email protected]


You can post pictures on here..


----------



## jjvon (Aug 4, 2013)

I dont know how to post pictures.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

jjvon said:


> I dont know how to post pictures.


 Do a reply and scroll down below the box you type in and you will see a tab that says manage attachments. Click on that and attach your photos
.


----------



## devsnik (Jan 22, 2016)

I am interested in seeing some pictures please!


----------



## jjvon (Aug 4, 2013)

I will get to it tomorrow. got to get to bed. work starts at the chicken barn at 5:45am


----------



## dademoss (May 2, 2015)

Must be nice to sleep ion 

Day here starts at 4:00:Bawling:


----------



## jjvon (Aug 4, 2013)

Got clean box

Scrolled down 
Found (ADDITIONAL OPTIONS)
Automatically parse links in text (checked)
Automatically embed media (requires automatic parsing of links in text to be on (checked)
Thread subscription
NO tab that says âmanage attachmentsâ

TRIED MOVING PICTURE TO THREAD REPLY BOX.... NOTHING HAPPENS

HELP
I'm trying to add pictures to the thread Home For Sale


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

The easiest way to post pictures is by having a photobucket account. From there you just copy the img code for that picture and then paste it in the box you type in for a reply. 

The other way is to click on the paper clip that appears at the top of this box. It will open a new smaller window that will allow you to upload pictures to it. Click on the browse button in this new window to choose the area of your computer you want to go to, for instance "pictures". Once you have all your pics uploaded click on the paper clip again and then it will drop down with numbers that are assigned to the picture. Click on that number and it will put that number in the box where you type replies and then when you tell it to post the reply the picture will show up. 

Hope you can figure out what the heck I just said since I'm completely ignorant of proper computer terms. LOL


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

jjvon said:


> Got clean box
> 
> Scrolled down
> Found (ADDITIONAL OPTIONS)
> ...


It's below the box


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Look to below the box


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Go to the bottom of this page to the box to quick reply.. See the paperclip button? Click it, then browse to your pictures from there... then you have to click the attach button after you've found the pictures you want to upload.. it will tell you when it's done.


----------



## jjvon (Aug 4, 2013)

I do not see a paper clip button anywhere 


I get "Please enter the URL of your link" when I click on "Inset Image" box above.

There is a paper clip showing when i first sign in and before I click on "Home for Sale" but that doesn't lead me to anything.


----------



## jjvon (Aug 4, 2013)

I have pictures if someone want to see them I will send on e-mail. Just contact me at [email protected]

correction: storage shed, generator shed (12kw diesel) chicken house, big storage shed and wood shed...and garage. In Pulaski, Iowa 52584 Lot 200X200 in village of approx 200.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I had the Op email the pictures. Nice looking place.
In this order
back porch
big shed
chicken house
front porch
generator shed
House 1
House 2
House driveway
In house
Organic garden


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

second set
Storage Shed is first and the next one is a Wood Shed


----------



## jjvon (Aug 4, 2013)

​Pictures are great...thanks to the efforts of PoBoy Jerry Sanders.
Thanks again
jjvon


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

jjvon said:


> Pictures are great...thanks to the efforts of PoBoy Jerry Sanders.
> Thanks again
> jjvon


You are Welcome


----------



## jjvon (Aug 4, 2013)

Price $159,900.00

Taxes $1,400

Electric bill average mo $60.00 (use USApowerdog), Heat with wood (Vermont casting stove), lots of wood available around town, Propane (500 gal tank) fill every 3 years.... use for cooking, canning and back up forced air heating. Organic and mineralized Spring and fall gardens, 2 apple trees, 1 pear tree, 40 ft grape arbor, asparagus patch, flower gardens. 12 kw generator with manual switch to house. Fast internet available (optic cable).


----------

